# ich treatment with shrimp?



## splat

it seems that my rainbows have ich. they have the little white dots. my tank also has BN pleco, cories, khuli loaches amano shrimp as well as being planted. what is the best meds/treatment i can do? right now only the rainbowfish have ich. 
thanks


----------



## PeteAce

Just some suggestions, no expert on this - isolate the rainbows and use Quickcure in a small tank to keep the cost down. Or if you have to treat the entire tank you can try Kordon Ich Attack which is safe for shrimps.


----------



## thefishwife

Yes Kordon Ich Attach is safe for inverts, have used it myself. Its an organic liquid.


----------



## charles

PeteAce said:


> Just some suggestions, no expert on this - isolate the rainbows and use Quickcure in a small tank to keep the cost down. Or if you have to treat the entire tank you can try Kordon Ich Attack which is safe for shrimps.


Never isolate for treating ich. You need to treat the whole day.

Quick cure is very cheap. a bottle $4.99 treats 20,000 gallon of water.


----------



## PeteAce

You mean the whole tank? I'm just concerned that if may stain the tank but that is the most effective.


charles said:


> Never isolate for treating ich. You need to treat the whole day.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Ich has a free swimming stage. If you don't treat the whole tank, your fish are just going to get it over and over. I'd listen to Charles if you value your fish.


----------



## effox

Use Kordon's Ich to treat all your tank inhabitants (which is safe for invertebrates).

Are khuli loaches "scaleless" like clown loaches?


----------



## splat

yes, 
khulis are scaleless. i heard to treat the whole tank too.
i heard quick cure contains copper...i guess this isn't true? should i also increase the temp?
any idea where i might find either quick cure or kordon. kamloops does not have ANY independent fish stores (grr). only box stores peland, total pet and petcetera


----------



## splat

petland sells

API Super Ich Cure

does anyone know if this is safe for shrimp/khulis/cories?

thanks!!


----------



## effox

I think you should be okay with API Super Ich Cure. I've read it doesn't contain copper, which is poisonous to inverts (and loaches apparently?).


----------



## splat

thanks!!
i found some Kordon at Animal House. The only independent fish store in this sad town. Will give it a try and see how it works


----------



## effox

It'll work great. In the meanwhile increase the temperature.

Just search the threads for info on Ich, I've been drinking enough that I don't want to give crap info out.

My bad. Cheers man and best of luck!


----------



## splat

so things are NOT getting better. i have lost 6 rainbowfish. 2 preacox and 4 threadfins. does anyone know if Kordon's doesn't mix with rainbowfish. the ich is almost gone but now the have a white film on their heads. it is affecting all or my older rainbowfish. the shrimp, khulis, cories and BN plecos seem fine. also my betta isn't feeling well. he is hiding and his dorsal fin is curled up.



















sorry the images are bad but you can see the white film on their heads. the preacox..his eyes are filmed over. i dont think he will make it.
any suggestions?? before i lose all my rainbowfish. i had raised the temp to 80F..they seemed not to like that too much. i left it there since friday and have lowered it a bit.

i just read about costia?? never heard of it...is that what it could be?


----------



## thefishwife

The Kordon's would not effect the fish in that way, I am guessing b/c of the ich their immune system was down as they were trying to fight that off and became weak and now have an infection. OR its just a result of the ich.

Sorry for your losses, its tough, but I am glad to hear your shrimp, cories, and khuli's are fine.


----------



## splat

so those fish i took pictures of are dead now. i lost about 4 today! i dont know what's going on. the khulis and cories are still really healthy..swimming around, grabbing food. ug!! so frustrating


----------



## effox

Sorry to hear that. I would have thought the khuli's would have been the first to go. Hopefully this is the last wave of deaths you get man.


----------



## splat

gah! i hope so i started with 14 threadfins and 4 praecox. now i am down to 8 threadfins and 1 praecox!


----------



## PeteAce

I'm sorry to see your lost. I almost had the same thing happen to me except that it didn't start with ich but white film on head just like yours, they were also scratching everywhere. I didn't find the Kordon too effective in curing the sickness after a week, but it did show some improvements. I suggest double dosing with Kordon, although I'm not entirely sure the white film can be cured with it. Check to make sure it's not the Columnaris Disease... we need some expert on this.


----------



## splat

i don't know what's going on. once they get that white film, there is no time to treat them. they are dead the next day. and some don't even appear sick and then they are dead. yet the white clouds, khulis and cories seem fine. my poor fish. i enjoyed the threadfins, with their long fins but i can no longer find them in town or they are too expensive.
i don't know if it's columaris. the white film doesn't look fuzzy. it just covers the head and then they die. a lot of them gasp at the surface. they don't lose their fins before they die. i do a water change every week, about 20%. i'm afraid it's going to wipe out my rainbowfish and then work on the rest of the tank. i am still treating with kordon.

any other suggestions out there?
has anyone experienced Costia?


----------



## PeteAce

It's hard to save fish with quick acting disease like that unless you start the medication early. The quickest and cheapest would still be QuICK Cure. But you should finish the Kordon treatment and hope for the best. Maybe it's better to find out how it started to prevent it in the future again.


----------



## splat

well..i lost another one! the only thing i did was buy some fish from a popular store on this site. i had them quarantined for about 3 weeks. then i put all the fish together. now all the threadfins i had from before are dead and the threadfins i just got are alive.


----------

